# The New Officer's Guide to Handling Stress



## the42cop (Aug 15, 2016)

Handling stress in law enforcement is critical. There is no quicker way to achieve burnout and get fired or sued than by failing to manage stress. Here are some of the tips, I give new officers for dealing with the stress associated with working the road.

The New Officer's Guide to Handling Stress - So you wanna be a cop?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------

